# munin broke



## Ghirai (May 17, 2010)

After upgrading gnome related ports, or possibly xorg related ports, munin-cron now crashes with these errors:


```
$ /usr/local/bin/munin-cron
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: 
Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: 
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol 
"pthread_getschedparam"/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: 
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/usr/local
/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: 
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/usr/local
/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/usr/local
/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local
/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: 
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/libexec
/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: 
Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined 
symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol 
"pthread_getschedparam"


/usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
```

I tried rebuilding all the related ports, but no luck.

Does anyone have any insights? Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2010)

I think libgthread is part of glib, so you could try rebuilding that port (probably glib20), and or rebuild the munin ports and all ports they depend on (portmaster -Rf munin\* or portmaster -f munin\*). Did you change or overrule existing port options anywhere, turning threads on or off?


----------



## Ghirai (May 17, 2010)

I rebuilt all ports that were required by munin, but the error is still there.
No i didn't change any threading options for any ports, before it worked i just did a portupgrade -a.


----------

